# Surf fishing virginia beach and Rudee Inlet



## Joshua van Wyk

Hi guys,
i am going to be going down to Virginia beach for a few days in the end of May, we are staying right next to Rudee inlet and i was wondering what species are available that time of year and any advice to catch them. are there sharks in the area that time of year? i would love to catch one, its been on my bucket list for a while now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Fish'n Phil

You will need a license to fish the surf or off the rocks at Rudee. Va. Beach Fishing Pier is near by and you don’t need a license there. By May there should be the usual croaker, roundhead and spot. You can call the pier to find out what’s biting. The reports here are getting scarce but hopefully there will be some posts by then.


----------



## saltykorean

End of May will be the tail end of bull reds and the beginning of most of the summer fishing. Shark fishing is a sensitive subject as it’s technically illegal to fish for them in Va Beach.


----------



## Benji

No one fishes for sharks, just drum with a long 200# leader cannon ball rig and a 10/0 hook. Can't help what bites...and va beach isn't the best for spring drum.


----------



## ncsharkman

Benji said:


> No one fishes for sharks, just drum with a long 200# leader cannon ball rig and a 10/0 hook. Can't help what bites...and va beach isn't the best for spring drum.


 Boy is that ever correct. I used to shark fish but I learned better and now only target spot and round heads in the 400 lb plus range. It is really fun when a 10-12 foot puppy drum or spot runs off with a big tuna head and the reel starts to smoke!
Sharkman Dave from obx


----------



## teff35

I fish VA beach Pier often and usually in May its round heads and some croaker. A lot of skates still too. 

If you want to catch round heads orange clam fish bites do the trick there all the time. 

The summer/fall is the best time to fish for the toothy cobia there in VA beach.


----------



## Surfjunkie

The past couple years have seen some small runs of striper and even chopper blues in the surf right along there and in the inlet. 1 out of every 30 striper might make the 28 inch minimum. Fresh or frozen finger mullet in chunks is the money bait. There might still be some sugar toads coming up too. Most of the tourists think they're poisonous.. I encourage them to continue their beliefs and offer to dispose of them properly.


----------



## BillHoo

Has anyone jigged for herring or mackerel around the inlet?


----------



## Guest

I can only offer you this. If you choose to fish around VA beach and especially at the pier do not stop at any information booths or allow them to call you over. There is one planted right outside the pier. They are snakes only looking to corner you into a timeshare seminar. They will show you a restaurant and then proceed to badgering you trying to practically force you into the seminar. I will no longer go to Virginia beach because of this. Just a warning.


----------



## Suavea

LOL you mean you were not strong and forceful enough to just say NO? Or how about a Naw man I'm really not interested? Or how about this one.."Man my credit is so bad I can't afford that type of stuff!" There is always a way to fend off Bum's. If someone ask's you for change say "Ah man I was just about to ask you the same thing!" I hope I've provide some helpful hints to deal with problem people you will encounter on the streets. Since no one was around to school you when you were a kid. I'm still laughing...Because at some point I would have just told the person. "Look leave me alone."


----------



## BillHoo

brob757 said:


> I can only offer you this. If you choose to fish around VA beach and especially at the pier do not stop at any information booths or allow them to call you over. There is one planted right outside the pier. They are snakes only looking to corner you into a timeshare seminar. They will show you a restaurant and then proceed to badgering you trying to practically force you into the seminar. I will no longer go to Virginia beach because of this. Just a warning.


They have booths or that kind of thing?


----------



## saltykorean

BillHoo said:


> Has anyone jigged for herring or mackerel around the inlet?


I've heard of people catching Atlantic mackerel off of the local piers on sabikis a few years back. Haven't heard much in past years.


----------



## sand flea

They used to run Boston mackerel trips in the dead of winter out of Rudee Inlet back in the day. Fun as hell. Not sure if the fishery dried up or the boats just don't bother anymore.


----------



## Guest

Suavea said:


> LOL you mean you were not strong and forceful enough to just say NO? Or how about a Naw man I'm really not interested? Or how about this one.."Man my credit is so bad I can't afford that type of stuff!" There is always a way to fend off Bum's. If someone ask's you for change say "Ah man I was just about to ask you the same thing!" I hope I've provide some helpful hints to deal with problem people you will encounter on the streets. Since no one was around to school you when you were a kid. I'm still laughing...Because at some point I would have just told the person. "Look leave me alone."


Yeah asshole I told them no and walked away. My point is that there's no need to act like you are there for information and then try a bait and switch. I don't have time for that $hit. Maybe you like to have to puff your chest out and act tough to make up for a certain small appendage but I would much rather enjoy my vacation and be left alone.


----------



## ASK4Fish

sand flea said:


> They used to run Boston mackerel trips in the dead of winter out of Rudee Inlet back in the day. Fun as hell. Not sure if the fishery dried up or the boats just don't bother anymore.


They still make those trips when the Mac's show... If they show... Past few years have been really good, and gets you all stunk ip like it's June, but it's February...


----------



## Redbeard

Anyone been out there yet this year? Was thinking about going this weekend


----------



## jay b

Water temps are still in the upper 40's the fish may be migrating due to the length of day, season to spawn and other factors that make them move but with the water temps still that low they will not feed very often.


----------



## Fish'n Phil

If you want to fish they are catching plenty of blue cats at the James River fishing pier.


----------



## saltykorean

Big school of baitfish with diving birds this past weekend in sandbridge. About a half mile off the beach. So there’s definitely some life around.


----------



## Surfjunkie

Is there a particular reason my post was copied and pasted with a link to some ridiculous phone game plastered in the middle of it?


----------

